# 16-17 mylink radio replacement



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

ebay.....If buying used you need to programmed your vin to the used radio..
Audio Equipment Radio VIN B 4th Digit New Style Mylink Fits 16 CRUZE 1544507 | eBay

Hollander Parts
Used 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Entertainment Radio Audio Vin B (4th Di

NEW....
2016 Chevrolet Radio 42505020 | GmPW


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Has the screen failed, or did the HMI itself die?


----------



## Laryb8206 (Jan 30, 2020)

Both it never received any updates from what the guy who looked at it for me said. He put it on the machine it never responded. Thanks for the links


----------

